

Ask HN:  Anyone else get a $5 credit from WakeMate? - lanstein

I presume that the fact that it came on my birthday is merely happenstance.  Has anyone else gotten their $5 credited back, and does that mean we're not getting the device?
======
zargon
_P.S. If you paid via PayPal you will be receiving a refund in the next few
days (the request for mass refund was placed today). Do not worry; we still
have your order and your place in the queue. Once these payments are refunded
no one who pre-ordered (Google or PayPal) will have been charged any money and
as a result will be charged $50 upon shipment._

[http://blog.wakemate.com/2010/07/30/shipping-and-mass-
manufa...](http://blog.wakemate.com/2010/07/30/shipping-and-mass-
manufacturing-time-table/)

~~~
lanstein
Thanks!

